# i need a Kranzle K7..



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

i did mention a while back that i was thinking of investing in a Kranzle K7 pressure washer but shied away from the idea, until i tried the one a mate has just had delivered, the quality is epic, really is the Rolls-Royce of PW's, everything about it is top draw. my nilfisk c120 has served me very well for 2years+ but i think its time to upgrade and make the investment 
on another note, my mates one has a 10m hose with it, are longer ones (of the same quality) available?..

kev


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

yes, i upgraded to a 20m hose from [email protected], as well as upgrading the lance to one that does not have the hose going in infront of the trigger.

the hose is as good, if not better quality :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

autobrite can do you a hoze for it.. or a hoze reel if needed.. might be able to get an extension hose from somewhere like qwashers or malcleanse..

brilliant bits of kit(i have the k10) 
mick has a cracking set up for his k10.. a new hose/lance/foam injection kit ect.. show off..

my only gripe.. no wheels lol.. its a heavy bugger!!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

yeah i thought that about the weight - about 20KG aren't they?..


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

yeah i think 22kg iirc.. 
something around that...

was laughing at a mate of mine... he called it a cheap little pressure washer.. i told him to lift it then.. he about pulled his shoulder out expecting it to be light..

put it straight down with a mumble of... aye that seems quite sturdy [lol]


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Hey Kev, you tart, going up in the PW world! :lol:

Nilfisk will be crying, you've sold thousands of their machines without even working for them, just from your recommendations :lol:

Seriously, enjoy the new machine, sounds like you're going to have Popeye muscles carting that about! :thumb:

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nearly made that error too 
i took the opertunity to show my mate how good the wolfs glass guard is on my car with it, both in shock really - me at the power of this small PW, him at the water-hating sealant lol
the foam lance fittings are fiddly though aren't they, threaded M22 or something?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

CliveP said:


> Hey Kev, you tart, going up in the PW world! :lol:
> 
> Nilfisk will be crying, you've sold thousands of their machines without even working for them, just from your recommendations :lol:
> 
> ...


:lol: cheers Clive. tbh, it'll be lighter than the stuff i carry around at work every day so im used to lifting things about. i'll bang on about the kranzle when i get one, see if i can sell them some


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> nearly made that error too
> i took the opertunity to show my mate how good the wolfs glass guard is on my car with it, both in shock really - me at the power of this small PW, him at the water-hating sealant lol
> the foam lance fittings are fiddly though aren't they, threaded M22 or something?


aye they are m22 threaded fitment, but for about £15-20 bucks you can get it converted to a quick release fitting similar to a nilfisk.

or you could spend the £200 on the new twin lance and chemical injection kit, you know it makes sense.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

aye.. i keep meaning to buy quick connect adaptors.. one of the supporters is selling a set in the PS atm.. but they are £50.. (thats one for the gun and 3(maybe 2? cant remember) female that fit, lance, snow foam lance, underbody lance ect)

threading it on and off is a pain.. its quite a long thread aswell :lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

must be good if a Scotman's paid out for one :lol: 
how does that work exactly?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Mick said:


> aye they are m22 threaded fitment, but for about £15-20 bucks you can get it converted to a quick release fitting similar to a nilfisk


pm please mick boy:thumb:

and lol.. theres me, mick, stewart(stewartmak7) all have them and andy(amiller) has 2 :lol: a k7 and a k10..
and grizz is wanting another one after selling his to andy..
scottish people see sense when it comes to pressure washers lol.. buy the best.. shame its german :lol::lol:


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Oh I've used that thredded connection when I've been visiting Mark's (Autobrite's) place and it's a pain - if you're going to spend a small fortune on a Kranzle Kev, I suggest it's worth the extra pennies to get the adapter Mick recommends! :thumb:

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

the quick release can be had from malcleanse:

this, and this :thumb:

as stated, i think you only need the one female, but a male for each tool you want to be able to "quick fit" . . .or maybe its the other way round :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

sorry for the stupid questions mick.. what end goes where..

which one goes on the gun, and which on the lance (hoping its the £5 one on the lance lol.. as i need 3 for the seperate lances and foam gun, and one for the trigger gun lol)


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

nevermind lol.. just worked it out... damn its the more expensive one that i need 3 of lol..


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> nevermind lol.. just worked it out... damn its the more expensive one that i need 3 of lol..


I think its possible to do it the other way round as well, use only one female, and the rest males. using one of these to fit the female, and I think thats it, i know a member who runs this quick release setup, but cant mind what way round hes got it/ what adapters he all used, ill need to wait till i see him :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

wouldn't i then need 3 female to female adaptors for the lances lol..

:lol: im confused..

might just wait til payday.. and splash out the £40.. on the 3 expensive ones and one cheaper male one lol


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> wouldn't i then need 3 female to female adaptors for the lances lol..
> 
> :lol: im confused..
> 
> might just wait til payday.. and splash out the £40.. on the 3 expensive ones and one cheaper male one lol


aye i think so, but the female/female can be had (ebay) for about 1-2 quid, so you still save money overthe tenner each for the female ones.


----------

